
A year (just over) in the life of a Lead Developer / Startup Burnout - bigggidy
http://michaeltempest.com/a-year-just-over-in-the-life-of-a-lead-developer-startup-burnout/
======
bigggidy
Would love to hear if anyone else has had similar and how you got out of it

